# Feng shui consultant in Dubai



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a feng shui consultant in Dubai, please?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

StewartC said:


> Can anyone recommend a feng shui consultant in Dubai, please?


Turn your sofa around
Close the bog lid
Shave your cat

That'll be several thousand dirhams, please!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Who would have expected a smart remark on this subject? People knocking things they haven't tried and/or don't understand is pretty sad.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

StewartC said:


> Who would have expected a smart remark on this subject? People knocking things they haven't tried and/or don't understand is pretty sad.


I've read a lot about it, over the years.
Spent time in Zhongshan Kong, and have lived in Japan for a year.
Makes little or no sense whatsoever, to be honest.

Apologies for the smart remark, though!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

No offence taken. When I lived in Singapore, I was intrigued to see how much money hard-headed tycoons were prepared to invest in feng shui expertise. I have used it at work and home to great effect. It makes sense if you look at it from a quantum physics standpoint. Our world is much stranger and more wonderful than our five senses can measure, and some things just work without our being able to understand why.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah, leaving a bowl of rice in a corner of a room has a real quantum effect on the universe. It affects the gravitational effect between a fool and their money - they develop a repulsive effect.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Any more closed minds happy to show their lack of awareness (polite for ignorance)?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

StewartC said:


> Any more closed minds happy to show their lack of awareness (polite for ignorance)?


Well seeing that you asked...

Have you tried China Sea in Deira? They do decent Feng Shui with Rice


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

yawn


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Interesting reaction... kinda make me wonder if there is any difference between (any) religion and Feng Shui ?

We are talking belief here, right ?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

ccr said:


> Interesting reaction... kinda make me wonder if there is any difference between (any) religion and Feng Shui ?
> 
> We are talking belief here, right ?


i'd have to agree.
i don't think you can separate something like Feng Shui from Religion. it is a belief system

in all seriousness, there is a very 'significant' building on the Dubai skyline, for which an extremely costly Feng Shui expert was called in during construction.
This building has several kilos of gold hidden in key locations, and even cast into the foundations.

Can someone REALLY believe that is worthwhile?

Hong Kong was built a magnificent set of government offices in Kowloon under British rule. A Cousin of my father was a diplomat there for a god while. As a mid-ranking official at the time, he got THE best office in the building, with magificent views, acres of space, and a private bathroom, while far more senior and superstitious Hong Kong Chinese officials holed-up in pokey back offices. 
Feng Shui does have its benefits!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I belive there is a huge correlation between Feng Shui and very superstitious people.
The two seem to go hand in hand.
Not a criticism - simply my observations ( from my time in Hong Kong, Singapore & China).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

StewartC said:


> Any more closed minds happy to show their lack of awareness (polite for ignorance)?


Its not ignorance as ignorance requires established facts to be known to others.

One cannot be ignorant about a belief in the existence of the tooth fairy.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Height of ignorance to trash something you haven't tried when it has clearly worked for so many.

In any case, I am asking for a recommendation, that's all.

Never understand why smart a's feell the need to trash things that are outside of their comfort zone. What's the point?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

The practice is based on an actual science. It’s not a new age fad, religion, superstition or watered-down quick fix.

But I am sure that twowheelsgood has more to offer than Donald Trump, Richard Branson, Bill Gates who all use Classical Feng Shui


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

StewartC said:


> The practice is based on an actual science. It’s not a new age fad, religion, superstition or watered-down quick fix. But I am sure that twowheelsgood has more to offer than Donald Trump, Richard Branson, Bill Gates who all use Classical Feng Shui


Ok. What is this 'science'?
Granted, some of its theories are based on sound common sense, but 'actual science'?


Some quite influential people believe in god(s) too.... Doesn't make them right... 
Branson is an atheist
Trump isn't.

Wealth / influence doesn't make you right.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Better things to do than argue with closed minds. It's like trying to explain the workings of a watch to a chimp.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

StewartC said:


> Height of ignorance to trash something you haven't tried when it has clearly worked for so many.


No it hasn't - no double blind test has ever shown it to have any effect whatsoever. Seriously, explain how putting a bowl of rice outside a house pointing in a given direction has any effect other tan to attract mice.



StewartC said:


> In any case, I am asking for a recommendation, that's all.


You got them - its all tosh and don't waste your money 



StewartC said:


> Never understand why smart a's feell the need to trash things that are outside of their comfort zone. What's the point?


Comfort zone isn't applicable - its an overweening desire to stop the gullible being taken for a ride which is always a good thing.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe you could get Jim'll Fix It to come round and give you a special water feature ? 
Seriously though if someone actually thinks changing the colour of the front door of your house is a belief system they've probably got bigger issues.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Being semi-serious for a minute, even if it wasn't a pile of nonsense, I doubt you'd get anyone in this part of the world who actually understood the "science" behind it (much like recruitment/financial advisors/etc) but they'd still charge through the nose for it.

If you're really stuck, I could help out as I think I'm quite good at placing furniture in such a way that it brings maximum harmony to my life.

For example, I have my work desk placed in such a way that it's impossible to see that I'm on the internet and at home I have placed the sofa in the position that gives me the maximum amount of time to close the laptop and pull up my pants before my wife sees what I'm up to if she comes home from the mall earlier than expected.


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

Feng shui is definitely something that you either believe in or you don't. And, just as with many other things that are down to an individuals beliefs, no one side will ever convince the other side that they are right/wrong.

To me Feng shui is out there with stuff like pyramid energy, ley-lines and dowsing (to be clear, none of which I believe in - and no, you will not convince me otherwise)

xkcd: The Economic Argument


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Seriously though if someone actually thinks changing the colour of the front door of your house is a belief system they've probably got bigger issues.


I am not arguing for either side, just observing... opcorn:

Between a) believe that changing the color of the front door will bring an effect versus b) immaculate conception, which has the chance of proven to be true afterward ? 

Huhmmm...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Maybe you could get Jim'll Fix It to come round and give you a special water feature ?
> Seriously though if someone actually thinks changing the colour of the front door of your house is a belief system they've probably got bigger issues.


LOL. If you see my other post, you will not ethat Jim Will Fix It have supplied me with a water feature via a leaking pipe in my garage.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I presume that you have at the very least had a look through the internet to see what's available for you in Dubai?

One very quick search brought up at least three Dubai 'practitioners' (used in the loosest sense of the word). One of whom even touts themselves on Linkedin (although she does seem to have a chequered career path).


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes, but a personal recommendation always better, especially in this field.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

StewartC said:


> Yes, but a personal recommendation always better, especially in this field.


A personal recommendation says more about the person providing the recommendation really - 'come take my money away from me - I have no sense' 



StewartC said:


> But I am sure that twowheelsgood has more to offer than Donald Trump, Richard Branson, Bill Gates who all use Classical Feng Shui


The rich are able to be morons as well - just because you have money doesn't mean the facts alter. It just means people won't call you an idiot to your face and will instead, keep taking you for every penny, while thinking that you're one of the above 

(Sorry Stewart - not picking honest, but I'm an engineer and find it hard to countenance this kind of fakery - its nothing personal I assure you)


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I mentioned earlier in this thread that i associate Feng Shui with very superstitious people.
After the OP mentioned some famous people that use Feng Shui - i decided to do a bit of research.
Came across this article - first few Q&As are very interesting!
Donald Trump: The Spiritual Tycoon | Body & Beyond
I rest my case!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> (Sorry Stewart - not picking honest, but I'm an engineer and find it hard to countenance this kind of fakery - its nothing personal I assure you)


I have not detected any personal animosity from you, and have not directed any towards anyone here. Peace and love, etc.

Nor am I one for proselytising. We all find our own truth in this world/reality. Hence, I do not wish to argue the point. Each to his own.

I am a person who questions everything, especially conventional thinking. So, it would be hypocritical and illogical of me to object to having my beliefs challenged.

My father was a (very accomplished) engineer, and thought along straight lines until his 50s,when he became open to fresh thinking.

A cursory look at the constraints of the human brain and, especially, our extremely limited senses, suggests that none of has a clue about the reality we are experiencing.

I don't believe anything my government, the media or school history books try to convince me is the truth. Fortunately, and gloriously, I know there is so much more to existence than the monochrome "reality" that the world's control systems seek to impose on us.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There's a Feng Shui company with a sign next to the entrance to Cluster N of JLT I noticed tonight.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

You are starting to feel the magic Gavtek.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Whenever the toilet lid is left up, I loose at cards guaranteed


----------



## Sam8 (Jan 29, 2017)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC said:


> Can anyone recommend a feng shui consultant in Dubai, please?


You should try visiting Priya Khanna at Elements Fengshui in Deira City Centre. I think they have a shop near Jumbo Electronics on the ground floor if I'm not mistaken!


----------

